

Conflicted, Should I sell my domain? - jgervin
http://flairjax.com/conflicted-should-i-sell-my-domain
Thinking of selling my domain. Wondering if any experienced startup guys have any advice.
======
opendomain
If you sold, would your "small profit" get you to the next level? If not, then
do not sell it. On the other hand, I am not sure why you believe the value of
the domain is $30k. Smackdab is an interesting brand, but not something that
would generate traffic just because of the name - a quick search showed up
nothing interesting.

~~~
jgervin
Which was my point of squareup or square neither probably got much search
results, but now they have a killer domain with square. Instead of squa.re or
something similar.

Twitter and Pownce both launched about the same time, Pownce is dead (sure it
could have been founder execution issues).

Also, I am sure bigsaving.com gets a lot more traffic, but nobody to startup
that ever hopes to get brand recognition would ever buy that. Its why
fund.com, bank.com, ad.com will never have household recognition because its
to generic.

To answer your question, no the amounts being offered will not get me to the
next level.

------
steventruong
I'm not partial to that name but my recommendation is to sell it and come up
with another name later. Branding is what you make of it.

